# Otter Creek or Scofield



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about heading to either Otter Creek or Scofield tomorrow morning to try my luck, any recent reports? Or anyone fished it this time of year ever? I've only done summer fishing at these places, so this will be new for me. No boat, so I'll be on shore (might bring a float tube, not sure if I'll use it)

I'll post a report when I get back either way.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you sure there's open water at Scofield? The dam arm might be open in some spots, but it's hard to say with all the cold temps lately. 

Plenty of open water at OC.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

After reading through the message i was sent by the southern region aquatics guys, just completed their spring gill netting at Otter Creek yesterday (4/11/13) -- I'd have to say I'd go to Otter Creek!!


This is going to be a very good year (again) at Otter Creek. Big browns are in there. Big rainbows are in there. Big smallies are in there. And, just to boot, the wipers alive and well too!!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Otter Creek all the way. Big fish and its warmer.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> After reading through the message i was sent by the southern region aquatics guys, just completed their spring gill netting at Otter Creek yesterday (4/11/13) -- I'd have to say I'd go to Otter Creek!!
> 
> This is going to be a very good year (again) at Otter Creek. Big browns are in there. Big rainbows are in there. Big smallies are in there. And, just to boot, the wipers alive and well too!!


Great news. Thanks!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Otter Creek would be my choice, easily. But then I'm partial to big rainbows and browns over tiny cutts and tigers, with the possible chance of hooking one of the 4 big fish left in Scofield. I used to never miss ice-off at Scofield, but I've avoided it the last couple years. Yup, Otter for sures!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well hopefully you went to Otter. Scofield was miserable today. Turbo wind and limited open water with any depth.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

PBH, that is great news! I was definitely encouraged by your post, but unfortunately I seem to have missed the hot ice off action last weekend. Not too surprising as its been a few weeks now. The lunkers are in there though! http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/blogsfishi ... k.html.csp I'll get them this summer and fall. I did try Fish Lake one night, there was a little open water near the creek, I was trying to fly fish, but a snow storm rolled in and it was way too windy to get anything out there. If it weren't for the wind I bet it'd be perfect at that stream by the marina right now (I forgot the name, Spring Creek?) Woke up the next morning to a beautiful snow covered sunrise. I love this state! 
Between 4 of us, 5 rainbows were caught. Fish were caught on both power bait (differet colors) & worm/mellow. 4 of the fish were dinks, still growing up (which I'm sure will happen fast down there), and the only fish I have a picture of is the only one we kept, about a 16 incher we kept for dinner. 
Still a beauty of a fish, and they were all fun to catch/see, but not the big ones I was hoping to connect with down there. I know there are plenty in there and I'll hit it again in early summer. Overall it was still an awesome trip! I really wanted to hook into a fatty rainbow with my fly rod, but I didn't get a hit (throwing all different types of streamers).

F&G cop checked our licenses, says everyone else is about the same. Most have 1, maybe 2 fish. Some have 3. No one with a limit yet and that was around noon. Then before we took off we walked up to the group at the power lines. A couple of them had a fish or two on stringer, most didn't, none of those had the size that I'm used to at Otter Creek either. It's nice to know it wasn't just us, haha.

Thanks for the input everyone. Hopefully my next report will have a little more action!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

And LOAH, sorry to hear that man. But thanks for finding out for me instead of me blowing a day, haha


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

The creek you're speaking of is called "Twin Creeks".


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, that's the one, haha. Sorry - its been a while since I've regularly been down there :/ Thanks


----------

